# Iron for Waxing...



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Feel the topside of your board, and it should get slightly lukewarm as you spread the wax around with the iron. If the top of your board feels lukewarm, and your wax isn't smoking, you're bang on.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

most irons have a way to control the temp on them. you want it to be hot enough to melt the wax fairly easily but not smoke. If the wax is smoking when you touch it to the iron it is too hot.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

the iron doesnt have any temp change on it so its basically like a hope thing for me haha, o well, we'll see, i think it should work fine cause it is only a little like 2 in 1 Hair dryer + iron type thing, know what im sayin. so it shouldnt get too hot on me. jsut wanted to get some advice before i try it out


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

FoShizzle said:


> the iron doesnt have any temp change on it so its basically like a hope thing for me haha, o well, we'll see, i think it should work fine cause it is only a little like 2 in 1 Hair dryer + iron type thing, know what im sayin. so it shouldnt get too hot on me. jsut wanted to get some advice before i try it out


I got mine with temperature settings for 12$ at wal-mart.


----------



## bobepfd (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, just plug it in and touch some wax to it then. As long as your wax isn't smoking u should be ok. I picked up my wax iron at a garage sale for one dollar. I think it's from the 70's or something but it works just as good as those fifty dollar irons as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks guys for the help, and yaeh if this one is too strong for waxing, i'll probably just buy one from walmart (thanks hotsauce ). thanks again guys :thumbsup:


----------

